# Invertir en ovejas (tema serio)



## cuasi-pepito (22 Jul 2012)

Lo meto aquí y no en emprendedores.

No hablo de ser pastor sino de comprar ovejas para sumarlas a un rebaño de algún pastor que venga ejerciendo desde hace tiempo.

Solicito consejo, la idea es la siguiente.

Se supone que por oveja hay una rentabilidad tras gastos. Se supone que por ovejas hay unos "dividends" que son los corderos que nacen. Se supone que puedes reinvetir esos derechos en comprar más acciones, o sea comprar más ovejas con esos beneficios con lo cual nos acercamos al interés compuesto.

El producto es líquido porque hay mercados de ganado que van fluctuando. E incluso si te lo quieres quitar vendes en los meses que sabes que está más caro, creo que cuando se venden los corderos es cuando más barato es, vamos que es un mercado sin grandes sorpresas y por esperar 4 meses más en vender sabes que tendras menos pérdidas.

Es más, en caso de madmax te sirve de comida y de leche. Es decir, tienes algo más que bits o ladrillos.

El know how lo tiene el pastor, que no va a dejar la actividad por agobio porque no es que yo me haga pastor sino que es un pastor (español de toda la vida, de los pocos que quedan). 

El también gana porque los gastos fijos por la actividad ya los tiene porque la viene realizando desde hace años. Si el tiene 500 cabezas , meter 150 más no creo que suponga más tiempo de sacarlas, a lo sumo más gastos veterinarios y de pastos. 

Lógicamente un % de mis beneficios irían al pastor.

Esa es la idea grosso modo.


----------



## J.Smith (22 Jul 2012)

No tengo ni idea del tema , pero la ultima vez que vi ovejas , llevaban dos matriculas de plastico en las orejas , llenas de numeros y letras y ya pense que la burocracia se encargaria de arruinar este negocio.


----------



## Amon_Ra (22 Jul 2012)

Desde luego se nota que tienes poca idea sobre ganaderia ovina , depende de las zona de España que hables esta lo que se llama derechos de pasto que subastan los ayuntamientos , estos son en razon de la calidad del pasto , no es lo mismo un secarrral en Almeria que unos prados en Asturias .los pastores teoricamente pujan y cada zona corresponde a una capacidad alimenticia potencial osease a un numero de cabeezas , suelen saltarsela a la torera y llevar muchos mas animal es de lo que las zonas se permiten pero los aumentos de nacimientos a las zonas hace que los corderos pequeños deban de tener una alimentacion aparte de la madre que suele ser corta y por eso se suelen llevar cabras para ayudar en la cantidad de leche a dichos corderos , aparte de leches en polvo y medicamentos y revisiones sanitarias , que son todo costes aparte de paja alimentos de reserva en epocas que los pastos estan bajo condicione adversas , entra en foros de ganaderia y enterte de sus problemas es mas real que ponerse a hacerse pajas mentales economicistas en el sillon .la disminucion de la cabaña es atroz dia a dia , dado que llegan y pueden llegar animales congelados de cualquier pais del este europeo si los precios se desequilibran un tanto osea tu competidor no es tu vecino es el pastor de Bulgaria , o Rumania etc etc .pero sore todo es elintermediario que necesitas para que venga a recogerte las ventas que realizas ,la mayoria de pastores que conozco estan locos por vender sus ganados,hay zonas donde se contratan Senegaleses economicos para mantener las explotaciones suelen ser buenos profesionales en estos oficios eso si cada dia piden mas jornal al saber que los dueños de los ganados no pueen o quieren ni perderlos ni sacarlo a pastar .

Como todo es un mundo donde el dicho ganadero dice , nunca entres en negocios de sangre caliente sino quieres perder la tuya , 

saludos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (22 Jul 2012)

Yo conozco a un pastor que vive de ello. 

Por lo tanto se supone que saca rentabilidad por oveja y gana dinero con su actividad. 

Esos gastos de buscar pastor, confianza etc ya están descontados. No hace falta buscar un pastor barato ni senegalés ni magrebí, el pastor es uno que conoces que no va a dejar la actividad ni se va a agobiar por tener que salir todos los días.

Si vive de ello y gana dinero es que hay una rentabilidad, la que sea. 

Cuidado no caigamos en la trampa del eterno discurso de la queja del sector agro-ganadero. Es una estrategia reivindicativa. Desde los años 70 llevamos muchas tractoradas, derramamientos de leche en vía pública, amenazas de que el campo se va a quedar vacío..... y sigue habiendo gente dedicándose al campo.......


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Jul 2012)

Burbuja de ovejas en 3,2,1......


----------



## Latun King (22 Jul 2012)

Creo que sale más rentable una pequeña explotación avícola. 

Este país está lleno de borregos y mira como nos va.


----------



## Señor Conservador (22 Jul 2012)

olvidate, capital no les falta para mas cabezas, cojen las que pueden gestionar pastoreando, otra cosa seria que quisieras ser pastor y no ha dias de.fiesta. anque yo conozco uno q vive bien pero porque hace agroturismo.


----------



## Gallina (22 Jul 2012)

Yo conozco a un pastor que vive de ello. 

Por lo tanto se supone que saca rentabilidad por oveja y gana dinero con su actividad. 

Esos gastos de buscar pastor, confianza etc ya están descontados. No hace falta buscar un pastor barato ni senegalés ni magrebí, el pastor es uno que conoces que no va a dejar la actividad ni se va a agobiar por tener que salir todos los días.

Si vive de ello y gana dinero es que hay una rentabilidad, la que sea. 

Cuidado no caigamos en la trampa del eterno discurso de la queja del sector agro-ganadero. Es una estrategia reivindicativa. Desde los años 70 llevamos muchas tractoradas, derramamientos de leche en vía pública, amenazas de que el campo se va a quedar vacío..... y sigue habiendo gente dedicándose al campo.......[/QUOTE]

A ver: Amon Ra te lo ha explicado muy bien, no te empeñes en que porque conoces un pastor "que vive de ello" eso implica que la rentabilidad vaya a ser suficiente para los dos. El ganado da mucho trabajo sobre todo cuando lo atiende sólo una persona, por lo que no es tan sencillo decir simplemente "te traigo 100 o 200 cabezas más y me las cuidas". Igual no puede con ese extra de trabajo y necesita contratar a un tercero, con lo que la supuesta rentabilidad se esfuma. Pero allá tú. Yo conoZco gente que vive de ello... pero por si acaso si le sale otro trabajo hace virguerías para compaginar las dos cosas.

Añadir al capítulo de gastos que te han indicado, que no tengas la mala pata de que se declare alguna cuarentena en la zona...

Sacas por la leche y por los cabritos, pero la carne es un ingreso menor y con mucha competencia, la leche interesa si es una raza muy productora (que no suelen subvencionarse por ser foráneas), y la lana se la queda el esquilador y además te cobra por el esquilado. De la piel mejor ni hablamos.
:cook:


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 Jul 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas. Este foro sigue cumpliendo su función. 

La conclusión que saco es que ese umbral mínimo de gastos fijos es poco elástico, que para el pastor no es lo mismo tener 400 que tener 500, y que supone mucho más esfuerzos ese 20% más de lo que pensaba. 

Me seguiré informando por otras vías pero teniendo en cuenta vuestras aportaciones. Thanks.


----------



## Josar (23 Jul 2012)

Si te sale bien y se entera la gente, burbuja de ovejas en 3,2,1....


----------



## ToroSentado (24 Jul 2012)

Aprovecho el hilo para preguntar, a ver si alguien lo sabe:

-Cual es el precio de una oveja?

-Y el de una cabra??


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (24 Jul 2012)

Te recomiendo las ovejas de nuestros antepasados "guanches", l*as pelibuey*. no tienen lana y están consideradas la mejor raza del mundo. por su resistencia a todo tipo de habitat y a las enfermedades.








Ovejas canarias. eldia.es.



> LAS OVEJAS "canarias de pelo", comunes hoy en los archipiélagos antillanos, así como en distintos lugares de Centroamérica y del Sur de América del Norte, *son originarias de las Islas Canarias, donde fueron transportadas por Cristóbal Colón en el segundo viaje* de 1493. Fueron llevadas primero a La Española (República Dominicana-Haití) y, después de su adaptación, se distribuyeron por distintos puntos de las islas caribeñas y del continente.
> 
> Estos animales eran oriundos del Norte de África, de la especie conocida como oveja africana -del tipo west África- presentes en la actualidad en el Atlas marroquí y en el Sahel, desde Etiopía hasta Mauritania. Eran probablemente descendientes de la "Ovis paleoegyptiaca", semejantes a las que se hallan en los grabados rupestres prehistóricos de la cordillera magrebí, en donde son muy abundantes. Parecidas asimismo a las descritas por el naturalista romano Plinio el Viejo (23-79 d.C.) quien en su historia natural dice que "...en Hispania y sobre todo en Corsica, existe una especie de cordero que no difiere mucho del carnero; el pelo se acerca más al de la cabra que al vello de la oveja".
> 
> ...


----------



## ninaiz (25 Feb 2016)

y al final hiciste algo con este negocio?


----------



## alfredo garcia (25 Feb 2016)

Me da la impresión de que es esta clase de negocios que no funcionan a menos que tengas tierras y vivas por ahí además de tener otras actividades complementarias. Es como el caso de los paisanos que tienen pinares heredados de la época de Felipe VII que los usan como cuenta corriente cortándolos cuando quieren cambiar de coche o arreglar un tejado. Los paisanos de ahora viven de maravilla porque para empezar casi cualquier impuesto relacionado con ellos (empezando por el IBI y acabando por el gasóleo) es super reducido y tienen muchas ayudas, menos gastos vamos que no tienen mucho que ver con los de hace 100 años que por otro lado éramos en España casi todos.


----------



## eloy_85 (25 Feb 2016)

lo que no entiendo es porque alguien que tiene un rebaño de p.e. 500 cabezas, te va a explotar a tí otras p.e. 100 a cambio de parte del beneficio. ¿para qué te necesita?

Si tiene un rebaño de un tamaño determinado será porque no puede explotar uno más grande.


----------



## Sezosan (26 Feb 2016)

Mi prima trabaja en una Importante empresa de venta de Forrajes, productos y servicios relacionados con explotaciones Ganaderas Ovina-caprina y Bovina hace 10 años. Y todo lo que me dice es que el panorama pinta malo malo ...
Que muchos aguantan gracias a las Subvenciones y la Mayoría están siendo asfixiados por los Intermediarios. Ya veremos donde llega.


----------



## jvega (26 Feb 2016)

creo que es mala idea, imaginate que a el se le muere un cordero (que se mueren mucho) pues siempre va a decir que ese cordero era el de la tuyas, es decir que o las cuidas tu o na de ná


----------



## elmegaduque (29 Feb 2016)

Eso de "tema serio" entre paréntesis en el título del hilo casi es una provocación.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## John Galt 007 (29 Feb 2016)

Cuanto hay que meter? Cuanto vamos a ganar?


----------

